# eigene Library In NetBeans 11.1



## gbunge (21. Dez 2019)

Hallo,
mir gelingt es nicht, für ein Projekt meine eigene Library einzubinden.

In NetBeans 8.2 habe ich:  Projekt | Properties | Libraries den Ordner HOME/Libs auswählen können und dort die Library bestimmt.

In NetBeans 11.1: Projekt | Properties | Libraries zeigt einen anderen Dialog, mit dem ich nicht klar komme.
Der Import meiner Library ergibt die Fehlerausgabe: Package myjava.util does not exist.

Wie bekomme ich meine Library in das Projekt?

Gruss GBunge


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2019)

Da Du uns nichts zeigst, müssen wir raten: Du hast die Lib unter dem Modulepath und nicht unter dem Classpath hinzugefügt?


----------



## gbunge (22. Dez 2019)

Hallo mihe7,
die Library habe ich durch Klick auf das PLUS-Zeichen hinter Classpath hinzugefügt.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche:   Package myjava.util does not exist.
Beim probieren habe ich es auch unter Modulepath versucht.
Auch hier das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2019)

Dann müsstest Du im Projekt unter Libraries Deine jar sehen. Die könntest Du dort mal "öffnen" (+ vor Datei) und reinschauen.


----------



## gbunge (1. Jan 2020)

Hallo mihe?,
alles klar, jetzt klappt es!
Gruss GBunge


----------

